# 6 month postpartum checkup necessary?



## MuesliMama (Jan 27, 2006)

How important is the 6 month postpartum checkup that my ob-gyn recommended? Honestly, I'd like to skip for a number of reasons - money (insurance is a joke), time, plus not crazy about going back to that doctor (want a midwife for my next birth). DD's birth was all natural and uncomplicated, except for a little tearing. I feel great, almost completey back to normal now, except since I'm ebf, no return of Aunt Flo yet.

So what kind of things do they check at this visit? Anyone think it was necessary? Are there possible postpartum complications I don't know about? Thanks for any input!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i had a 6 week pp check up but haven't heard of a 6 mo check up.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I've never heard of a 6 month check.

-Angela


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Me either, just a six week checkup.


----------



## rachdoll (Aug 18, 2003)

I've never heard of a 6 month check-up, either. Sounds a bit excessive, imo, since your birth was uncomplicated.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Never heard of a 6 mo check, i'd pass.


----------



## Sprucen (Oct 15, 2005)

Actually, my ob wanted to see to see me again after 6 months, told me at the 6 week appt. Except, I never made it, since I was preg again by then, so it turned into a first prenatal appt. From what I gathered he wanted to be able to do a breast exam, since he couldn't at 6 weeks due to b/f. But how silly is that? I was still b/f exclusively at 6 mo! Also, he probably wanted another pelvic, and a pap as well. BUT, considering just how much that was going to cost me, I'm not sure I would advocate it for you either, since you had no problems at 6 weeks. Another issue mine addressed was to want to put me on the regular pill once I quit b/f, he'd put me on the mini pill at 6 weeks, yeah, that worked out really well







. So there's a guy for you who obviously didn't think I would still be b/f, etc... I would say, that unless you think you need to see him 6 mo pp, I wouldn't!


----------

